# ADA Aquasoil Powder type only?



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

You're probably right about the sifting. I have eco complete and the finer grains tend to work their way to the bottom. I would also think the powder type would constantly be floating around in the tank, stirred up by your fish and your water flow. I always thought the powder type was a base for UNDER the normal aquasoil.


----------



## bikeny (Apr 29, 2010)

Here is the ADA layout manual I was taking about. It clearly shows the powder type on top:

http://www.adana-usa.com/includes/templates/custom/pdf/Layout Manual.pdf


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I use normal and powder (together) in my 10g. The powder will sift to the bottom if normal is used. And just some information that may be helpful: powder's granules are about 1/7 the size of normal Aquasoil granules.

I personally prefer normal over powder as there is less chance of cloudiness, more efficient use of nutrients from plants (from what I've read), and normal tends to keep slopes better in my experience.


----------



## Tonysok (Apr 1, 2008)

Regular and powder type Aquasoil are the same. Powder type is normally use for cosmetic appearance, so there's nothing wrong with using it as the only substrate except it's more expensive.


----------



## -MJ- (Apr 2, 2010)

i use all powder in my 11.4. Its not really a powder, its more the size of a pellet(food) and it doesn't float at all. Just expect to cycle longer like all Amazonia substrates. My HC clings well to this type vs regular.


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

I use the regular in all of my tanks, including the Mini-M... IMHO the grain size is fine.

BTW, my HC has no problem rooting into the "normal" AS...


----------



## bikeny (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Seems like a little bit of everything, some just normal, some both and some just powder. I am planning an HC carpet in front and also think the powder type would be better for it's small roots. BTW, what are the grain sizes of each one? I still have not seem any in person, only in pictures!

Thanks,
Mark

PS: and yes I am aware of the ammonia issues.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

bikeny said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. Seems like a little bit of everything, some just normal, some both and some just powder. I am planning an HC carpet in front and also think the powder type would be better for it's small roots. BTW, what are the grain sizes of each one? I still have not seem any in person, only in pictures!
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark
> ...


You can use powder in the front of the tank and normal in the back, just put a divider in the tank.

Length of a random piece of normal and powder:
Normal: 6-7mm
Powder: 1-1.5mm


----------



## arthuryeo (May 13, 2010)

i use only the normal but now also considering using power for the front as it looks better.


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

A 12 gallon is a little large for using just the powder type, but it is still acceptable. Mostly the powder type is used by itself in very small/nano tanks (let's say under 10 gallons, or like the ADA Mini S or Mini M). If it were me I would get a 3 liter bag of normal type and a 3 liter bag of powder type, use the full 3 liter bag or normal and cap to desired depth (usually sloping back to front) with the powder.


----------



## bikeny (Apr 29, 2010)

jsenske said:


> A 12 gallon is a little large for using just the powder type, but it is still acceptable. Mostly the powder type is used by itself in very small/nano tanks (let's say under 10 gallons, or like the ADA Mini S or Mini M). If it were me I would get a 3 liter bag of normal type and a 3 liter bag of powder type, use the full 3 liter bag or normal and cap to desired depth (usually sloping back to front) with the powder.


Thanks for the response. I was already thinking that is what I would do. The tank is only about 8.5 inches front to back, so its pretty narrow, like a stretched out nano tank. My LFS just got a shipment of ADA substrates in so I am going to head over and see what they have. It's not cheap, but it still ends up cheaper tham mail order because of the shipping.

Mark


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

Cool! What's your LFS there in NY?


----------

